# mouse tricks?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

( is this the right board topic to put this in? )

can mice learn tricks? ( stand up, chase tail, call over etc ) if so how do you train them to do so?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

this is more the stuff of pet keeping rather than breeding but someone posted this on a thread previously.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

ah yeah i have seen that video before  its pretty cool, but i was wondering how you could train a mouse to do it... and make the course, i have posted another post asking that question a ages ago, but im wondering about normal tricks, i mean if a mouse can do that agility course then they must know how to do simple tricks?


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

what topic would you say this question belongs on?


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

kittygirl991 said:


> what topic would you say this question belongs on?


I've moved it to our 'Behaviour' forum


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

thank you


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont know if a mouse would actualy lurn tricks on comarnd, but if it is possible i would think it would take a lot of time, petiance, repatiton and treats. Allthogh ive never been tempted to try with my mice, teaching step up and down took long enough with my birds lol


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Mice can learn tricks. My friend Marina teaches them to plat basket ball, open doll-house sized cabinets, pull levers to open door containing treats (mouse sized doors of course), and all sorts of things. She also trains ASFs, and cockroaches!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

WOW Rhasputin, you got to get her to film it, id love to see that.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

cockroaches? ew! but anyway... ask her how she done it  i would love to know


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/kittenandtiger#p/u

THere you go, tons of vids. 
From Marina!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Clicker training is one of the most common ways. Some of my students researched operant conditioning, B.F. Skinner, and mouse agility. Click pens work best for a clicker and the kids did have some success in the short amount of time they had.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks rhasputin ^.^

and whats clicker training


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

i sent her a message on her main mouse video account on how she trains them


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

LOVED the one fetching the ball


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Those videos are amazing!! Made my day


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i have a thought that it may be the mouse is following a smell. Thats how movies made mice go where they wanted. Another mouse's urine, especialy a female's for a male, would attract a mouse to follow a course


----------

